# New Kansas record bass



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.kansascity.com/sports/story/606948.html


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to fish in the strip pits in SE Kansas. They are full of bass. Never caught anything close to that size though.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Been through Kansas two years ago (I-70 I think). Couldn't figure out why Dorothy wanted to go back there. Saw 1 small creek close to Ellis 10 miles West of Hayes. :banghead I even have a picture it was so unusual. Nice size Bass.

http://www.kansascity.com/sports/story/606948.html


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Want some entertainment.........read the comments under the story. Stupid is everywhere. It kills me how cruel and ignorant people will be behind a keyboard. I thought maybe it was just a local thing.......should've known better. People will be people. If I wasn't one I'd hate'em.


----------

